# I`m out.....



## robert carter (Oct 19, 2014)

No Spike contest win for me. Same tree as doe #2. another simmons from Allen and a dead 6 pt. Almost got a shot at another doe as well. Thank you Lord.RC


----------



## dutchman (Oct 19, 2014)

When you're hot, you're hot! Go RC!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice deer. They were on fire this weekend. I took a broomstick yesterday and had 2 at 5 yds. Back w the bow today and had a doe 12 but she just walked out my life.....


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice one. Congratulations.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome stuff!! What grain Simmons is that?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 19, 2014)

Way to put them Simmons to good use Robert. Congrats!!


----------



## JBranch (Oct 19, 2014)

Good one RC. I knew it wouldn't be long.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 20, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Nice deer. They were on fire this weekend. I took a broomstick yesterday and had 2 at 5 yds. Back w the bow today and had a doe 12 but she just walked out my life.....



Got so many these days you're beating em back with a "broomstick" huh?

Congrats on another fine deer. Where can you buy freezers in bulk?


----------



## robert carter (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks all. Thats a 130 grain tiger shark with 42 grain adapter and a 100 grain brass insert.RC


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 20, 2014)

Way to go RC!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 20, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 20, 2014)

Good deal. He's long too. We've been tricked by the so call spikes this year.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 20, 2014)

Congrats! Another perfect shot.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 20, 2014)

That's awesome. Congratulations! When's your video gonna be ready?


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 20, 2014)

I like the way you get it done RC. All business.  Congrats!!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey, I just noticed...its the first time in my life I had on matching camo..lol.RC


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Oct 21, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> Nice deer. They were on fire this weekend. I took a broomstick yesterday and had 2 at 5 yds. Back w the bow today and had a doe 12 but she just walked out my life.....



What are you doing with a "broomstick" in a tree stand?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 21, 2014)

robert carter said:


> Hey, I just noticed...its the first time in my life I had on matching camo..lol.RC



Your wife must have set your clothes out for you.


----------

